# Religous paint



## aero (May 23, 2012)

It was just a poor country church. The members of the church were poor dirt farmers with very little income.
On Sunday the Pastor pleaded with them for whatever extra they could donate. The church was in disrepair and badly needed a coat of paint. The poor folks gave what they could , but it wasn't enough. George offered to do the painting as his donation .
The pastor gave George the money for the paint. When George returned, he said that it wasn't enough paint .
The pastor said, "It's all we have, add some water to thin it down". So he did.
A short while later George returned and said, "It's still not going to be enough".
The pastor told him to add more water - thin it down.
About an hour later George finished - Oh my, here comes a rain cloud. The rain washed the paint off the church.
The pastor stood out, eyes toward heaven, and said, "Oh God, what am I to do?"
A deep voice came out of heaven and said, "Repaint and thin no more".




`


----------



## aero (May 23, 2012)

Religus Pain...


It was just a poor country church. The members of the church were poor dirt farmers with very little income.
On Sunday the Pastor pleaded with them for whatever extra they could donate. The church was in disrepair and badly needed a coat of paint. The poor folks gave what they could , but it wasn't enough. George offered to do the painting as his donation .
The pastor gave George the money for the paint. When George returned, he said that it wasn't enough paint .
The pastor said, "It's all we have, add some water to thin it down". So he did.
A short while later George returned and said, "It's still not going to be enough".
The pastor told him to add more water - thin it down.
About an hour later George finished - Oh my, here comes a rain cloud. The rain washed the paint off the church.
The pastor stood out, eyes toward heaven, and said, "Oh God, what am I to do?"
A deep voice came out of heaven and said, "Repaint and thin no more".





`


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If you put in the one about the two carrots driving down the road and got into an accident and the ended up vegetables- I going to start questioning you


----------

